# Never fly spray a wet horse!!!



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I have put fly spray on many a wet horse and I have never had a blister problem. 

Shrug.


It is amusing that spraying the fly spray was OK after you explained it.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Just gotta laugh at that!


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Crazy talk


----------



## coffeegod (May 6, 2011)

There are those who thrive on tempests in teapots.

Keep on spraying!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Silly! Love how she criticized you for taking care of her horse! Pfft, that lead rope would have been handed right back to her, if I were you.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

wow thats very odd !! why would it be ok to put on them dry but not wet ?!


----------



## amymarie57 (Feb 20, 2011)

People are nuts!! Water is neutral anyways it's not like it'll cause some weird chemical reaction if that's what she was thinking?


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Lol, how absurd!


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

I've heard of the spray running off with any excess water, but certainly not blistering! I still spray my horses after I "squee-jee" them off to get the majority of the water off before I spray them.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I could understand not flyspraying a horse that had JUST been bathed (as in still dripping wet) with hot water, and still not cooled out very well...as the pores could still be open._

_But if the horse was warm/cold bathed, and has been standing for a bit (aka not hot) then I don't see how it would matter. "My" guy (school horse, hence the quotations) stood perfectly still while I sprayed him after his bath today, so I guess it didn't bother him._


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I've never heard of that before... Lol!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

has never been an issue here.......


----------



## Royal Pine Buck (May 28, 2011)

applying flyspray to a wet horse shouldn't cause a problem with blisters...
HOWEVER oil based flyspray CAN cause burning/blistering if excess is used or your horse is sensitive and goes out into the sun. as the oil will draw the heat and intensify it.

it has happened to Dillon before when the person Turning out applied too much oil based flyspray to one spot of his neck and it ended up with a burn because he went out into the sun. at first it was tender. then it started losing the hair, then the skin peeled. i had to apply a sunscreen until the hair grew back (thank god fairly quickly) 

BE CAREFUL.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Hmm never heard of that with normal fly spray at all! I have heard it about oil based sprays


----------



## Tamibunny (Jan 14, 2011)

LOL right, I imagine if it was an actual common problem that there would be warnings all over the bottles!


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

So, when her sprayed horse sweats is she worried about that, too? Good luck with that - it's the sweaty horse that attracts the most flies, and needs fly spray the worst! 

I think she's mixing up her problems - oversaturation of oil-based *anything* may cause sunburns, especially on sensitive-skinned animals, and applying DMSO to wet horses will for sure create heat and burn. The mixture of H20 and DMSO creates a chemical reaction that causes heat. 

So I think she's got herself confused.


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

LOL. No that's absolute nonsense as far as my experience goes.

I just love the professional "OH?"
I use that practically every day.
Ahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lblagden (Apr 12, 2011)

I've heard of this before. The reasoning is that when you spray a dry horse, the spray stays on top of the hair and doesn't sink in to sit on their skin. If you spray a wet horse, the chemicals seep through the water in their hair and then can dry on the skin, causing chemical burns (blisters).

I have no idea if it's true, and I would imagine it would have to be a LOT of fly spray for it to ever potentially do that. It also wouldn't make sense because then even spraying the sensitive areas of a dry horse would cause the same thing (chemical touching skin)..


----------



## HunterJumperXC (Jul 13, 2011)

Ahh, funny people. No I've never heard that because it's REDUNKULOUS


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

maybe next time the client should take care of their own horse?
with the heat the way its been i always hose my horse before i turn him out for the night and it never has any effect on him. the spray works and he never blisters etc.


----------



## AbbeyCPA (Jun 29, 2011)

I always fly spray any of my horses after they're hosed down/bathed when it's fly season. I don't understand how so many deer & horse flies track down the only four horses in the area... especially when they've just been bathed or hosed down. Some people come up with the craziest things...


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah I do this with my mare all the time and she's never had anything happen to her  And she has super sensitive skin too! And I use oil-based sprays all the time because if I use the water-based they don't tend to last and then the bugs attack her (and we found out last year through blood testing that she's allergic to bug bites arrrgh!!) So the oily sprays are my friend! We were actually just at a horse show last weekend and after washing her off, I sprayed her a TON with oil-based spray to keep the nasty bugs away and she stood in the sun eating her hay the rest of the afternoon trailer tied with no issues!

The only thing I have to watch with her is her pink nose, I have to put baby sunscreen on it so it doesn't burn haha! but other than that, she's a buckskin with the nice black skin so she doesn't tend to burn easily anywhere else!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I always fly spray my horses when they are wet. I buy the concentrate so I mix it a bit heavier and then spry them when they are wet so you get a better and deeper coverage. Never had a problem even with my sensitive horses.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

nicole25 said:


> maybe next time the client should take care of their own horse?
> with the heat the way its been i always hose my horse before i turn him out for the night and it never has any effect on him. the spray works and he never blisters etc.


Why do you hose your horse before you turn it out at night? I've found a wet horse tends to be more attractive to bugs.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

mls said:


> Why do you hose your horse before you turn it out at night? I've found a wet horse tends to be more attractive to bugs.


I ride at night because I can only ride after work and do not get to the barn until around 7 PM. I have to hose him off after a work out.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

The flies are worst when the horse is wet. It's worse NOT to spray them. Of course it could be a waste, since when the horse dries it might need to be sprayed again, but really? Being blistered? Nonsense.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Strange...
Only explanation I can think of is that if the hair is wet it is closer to the skin? So maybe the spray can get to the skin rather than just sitting on the coat? But that would only happen if the horse was allergic to it anyway.
Maybe she for fly spray confused with something else... you know, like acid? 
(this is probably why she needs the help)


----------

